# Looking For A Good Salvage Yard...



## 97Altima (Dec 20, 2003)

Hello,

I'm trying to find a used air flow meter for my 97 Nissan Altima - it's ridiculously $$$ at the dealer - so I'm going the used route I guess...

Anybody know where I can get one cheap?

Thanks!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Where you from? Maybe some fellow Altima owners around your area can give you an idea of some good junk yards.


----------



## 97Altima (Dec 20, 2003)

*Thanks....*

I am in Dallas, Texas...

Can you believe the dealers charge $592 for the part and about 700 to install it? For an air flow meter (whatever it does)...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

That's crazy, but that's dealers for you!

Check the Car Clubs section. There are two clubs from Dallas (Dallas Nissan Enthusiasts and Team NvUS). They may be able to tell you where to find some junk yards.


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

http://www.lowellhayes.com/index.html


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can also try www.ritewayauto.com they are a salvage yard in phx that delivers and does a lot of nissan salvaging.


----------

